# le courrier indésirable



## balance (14 Juillet 2013)

bonjour 

sur mail y'a possibilité de notifier qu un message est indésirable mais comment on fait
avec l iPad ou l iPhone ?

à+


----------



## Llyod (14 Juillet 2013)

Je crois que c'est impossible car quand tu es sur l'app Mail, tu ne peux pas accéder au dossier des courrier indésirables ni à la corbeille. Je comprend vraiment pas le choix d'apple de ne pas les avoir intégrés.


----------



## lineakd (15 Juillet 2013)

> car quand tu es sur l'app Mail, tu ne peux pas accéder au dossier des courrier indésirables ni à la corbeille.


@lloyd, bien sûr qu'on peut, il suffit d'ouvrir l'application mail. D'un appui sur l'icône "bal", de sélectionner un des tes comptes dans la partie "Comptes". 
Test effectuer sur ios 6.1.3 et j'utilise des comptes courriels en imap. 
@balance, ouvre l'application mail, sélectionne le courriel, appuie sur l'icône en forme de dossier, en haut à droite de l'écran. Puis sur la gauche de la nouvelle fenêtre, il te suffit de choisir le dossier "indésirables".


----------



## papibob (6 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Je place beaucoup de mails dans indésirable mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
Par contre les mêmes mails sur Mac ils sont bien arrêtés
Ou est mon erreur ?
iPad Air  iOS 935
Merci de m'éclairer


----------

